# D.I.Y Target Block (made of children floor mats)



## iswandy (Aug 18, 2007)

First of all, there are few reason I keep using this children floor mats as my target butt/block;
1. Place where I live, There are no easy access to any archery stuffs. 99% require online purchase
2. Children floor mats are easily available in any supermarket nearby
3. It's cheap, set of 1ftx1ftx3in thick only cost MYR 8.40 (USD 2). Total cost easily below usd10
4. Good for Broadhead shooting practice, because it's cheap.
5. Light, easy to carry around.



Last week I bought 3 set of this Children floor mats, I stake it together and get about 10" thickness. Other stuff I need to do this target block is tape (packing tape, duck tape, cloth tape all should work). I printed out my own version of target face, each circle/ring are in inches with smallest circle are 1in diameter.














































I'm shooting 70# PSE Brute X at 27 DL, and the arrow stuck out behind the block about 1-2 inches behind the target, will add some more layer to add more thickness of this block (1ft minimum) to make it good arrow stopper


----------



## iswandy (Aug 18, 2007)

Started using this stuff as my target butt since February 2015, here are some bigger size I've done last year




























and after sometimes...


----------



## iswandy (Aug 18, 2007)

oppps... double post.


----------



## cuz4400 (Feb 8, 2012)

Good idea!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowBaker1640 (Aug 6, 2010)

if you lay them flat and stack them that way ( you would have to trim one side flat ) you would get a lot more life out of it and as it gets shot out you can shuffle the layers to get more life out of it. you would have to compress it together but you would have a target that would last much longer


----------



## iswandy (Aug 18, 2007)

Thanks for the tips, I will make another one that way in future. I have added another layers to the one in picture and the block now is about 1.5ft thick. Still had no chance to stack arrows on em


----------



## Moonshine_Spaz (Aug 8, 2015)

I'm doing this too for my Accomplice 34 @ 60#. How does it do with broadheads?

My Boss told me that Sams club has packs of them for just a few bucks that has a dozen of them.

Sent from my LG-H343 using Tapatalk


----------



## BowBaker1640 (Aug 6, 2010)

anything you use broadheads on is going to get cut up but at least when it gets shot out it won't be an expensive fix. I have a target that has armorflex stacked and compressed but I don't allow broadheads to be shot into it. I have a bunch of ethafom I use for that


----------



## Psyphonx (Sep 9, 2010)

I will have to try this for a basement setup


----------



## iswandy (Aug 18, 2007)

added some extra layers, it is now 1.5ft thick so no worries about arrow sticking out at the back of target block

















in total, it cost me around usd13


----------



## tialloydragon (Mar 14, 2013)

That's brilliant. I've been thinking about setting up a compressed foam target, and didn't know what i was going to use. I'm gonna stack them vertically, though, as recommended above.

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## iswandy (Aug 18, 2007)

Share some picture if you completed yours :thumbs_up


----------



## Squirrels (Sep 7, 2010)

Where did you get the larger floor mats? And how big are they?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doutdoors (Jan 3, 2011)

thanks for sharing!


----------



## iswandy (Aug 18, 2007)

Larger size I saw at the mart is 4ft x 4ft x 1inch thick


----------

